# Top 10 California Tourist Sites



## gvic (Apr 30, 2014)

In addition to Yosemite, Disneyland, Universal Studios, Sea World and "city sites" ..... what are your "recommended" top tourist sites to visit???


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 30, 2014)

The diversity which is San Francisco...drive through the Western Addition (during daytime) to see all the Victorian Houses, , head to Vermont St. in The Mission to see the "real" crookedest Street. There are gentrified houses, mainly Victorians all through the Castro and on/near Church Street. 

Then there are the ethnic areas of SF...Outer Richmond has a Russian area, and Inner and Outer Richmond has much Chinese influence. The Mission has Mexican, and Central and South American influences. here is the Vista Point at the Golden Gate Bridge, and if you are interested you can also walk across the bridge. Another great view is on Hyde Street, cresting the hill toward Fisherman's Wharf.

Fern



gvic said:


> In addition to Yosemite, Disneyland, Universal Studios, Sea World and "city sites" ..... what are your "recommended" top tourist sites to visit???


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 30, 2014)

Joshua Tree - the Del Coronado - Mt Shasta - Death Valley - Anza Borrego - Malibu ...

How could anyone limit it to ten?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 30, 2014)

Muir Woods
Coastline from Carmel to Big Sur (and many other places)
Napa and Sonoma Valleys


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 30, 2014)

The Central Coast around Morro Bay, Mendocino Coast, Redwoods, Humboldt Bay/Arcata/Eureka (i.e. the real Northern CA), Tahoe, eastern Sierras, all the National Parks (Lassen, Redwoods, Sequoia, Kings Canyon, Death Valley, Joshua Tree, Channel Islands, Muir Woods, Lava Beds, Mojave when the flowers bloom etc).  It's a big state with lots of diversity.  In addition to the national parks, there is a nice system of state parks.  Pick a spot and go explore.  

Sue


----------



## SnowDogDad (May 11, 2014)

It really depends on what you are looking for.  Since you mentioned both Yosemite and Universal Studios, then you are probably looking for a mix of nature and adventure.  

You have already mentioned Yosemite, which, IMHO is one of the most spectacular places in the country, though I'd go in spring or early summer for the best water fall views. 

Definitely San Francisco.  Spend a few days and explore downtown, Chinatown, Golden Gate Park, the GG bridge, North Beach, and Telegraph Hill on foot.  It is a walking city, though you WILL walk a lot!  

Wine Country... while old town Sonoma is quaint, the Napa Valley beats Sonoma Valley hands-down.   If you are interested in wine, spend a day or two including a day at a spa in Calistoga.

Lake Tahoe - My favorite getaway in California.  It is a great escape from the big city.  Ride the Heavenly Gondola, take a boat across the lake, hike or relax in a spa.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 11, 2014)

I vote Muir Woods, Sausalito and visiting Wine Country somewhere in between for NorCal.

I'm not a big fan of SeaWorld, but San Diego has some great musuems in Balboa Park and the Air & Space Museum near the pier is always great.


----------



## buzglyd (May 12, 2014)

I would put Sequoia National Park in the mix as well.

When you drive into it, you can't believe your eyes when you see the trees for the first time.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 12, 2014)

Calaveras Big Trees Park is "only" a state park, but it is one of my top choices.  I love their having chairs in a laid-back position so you can stop and just look up.  They also have the huge stump that was used as a dance floor, and because it's a state park, I think you're more likely to be there with fewer people when it's quiet so you can really contemplate the trees.  http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=551

I think you need to look at how much time you'll have, decide on your top priority, and then draw a circle around that area for driving distance and see what is within the circle.  Chances are, you'll find a plethora of sights without having to drive the length and bredth of the state.


----------



## catwgirl (May 12, 2014)

Hearst Castle is worth a visit.


----------



## sue1947 (May 12, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> Calaveras Big Trees Park is "only" a state park, but it is one of my top choices.  I love their having chairs in a laid-back position so you can stop and just look up.  They also have the huge stump that was used as a dance floor, and because it's a state park, I think you're more likely to be there with fewer people when it's quiet so you can really contemplate the trees.  http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=551
> 
> I think you need to look at how much time you'll have, decide on your top priority, and then draw a circle around that area for driving distance and see what is within the circle.  Chances are, you'll find a plethora of sights without having to drive the length and bredth of the state.



+1 on Calaveras.  There is an understory of dogwood trees and when they are in bloom or in fall color (early Oct), it is really spectacular.  

Sue


----------



## Jwerking (May 12, 2014)

Hi All:

This is a timely discussion and would appreciate some advice from locals or prior CA travelers.  After a 3 wk visit to Cabo planned for late Jan-mid Feb 2015, we are planning on doing a layover at LAX enroute home to the Wash DC metro area. 

I am planning on doing about 4-5 days in the Cambria area - close to Hearst Castle  - followed by a timeshare week at the Stallion Springs Resort in Tehachapi (located in the central valley - south of Bakersfield).  I am considering spending an extra week at this resort - just to chill if there is enough to do in the area.  It is relatively close to Sequoia and Kings Canyon NPs, but are these snowy areas and closed during Feb - so we would not be able to visit or spend much time outdoors??

We like to hike a lot - easy to moderate trails and just love enjoying natural beauty.  What do you guys think?  What else is in the Tehachapi area to keep us busy for 2 wks?  Or should we consider moving into another area for the second timeshare week?

Thanks for any help. 

Joyce


----------



## sue1947 (May 13, 2014)

Jwerking said:


> Hi All:
> 
> This is a timely discussion and would appreciate some advice from locals or prior CA travelers.  After a 3 wk visit to Cabo planned for late Jan-mid Feb 2015, we are planning on doing a layover at LAX enroute home to the Wash DC metro area.
> 
> ...



I also like to hike and would not recommend Tehachapi as an option.  I've looked at it and driven through there in January and have removed it from the list; it's pretty barren and pretty much clear to hell and gone from anything of interest.  As far as access to Sequoia and Kings Canyon; nope.  Given the drought in CA, you might get in there in Feb if there is a low snow year, but it's not something you can count on.  In addition, it's a really long drive to get into the good hiking options.  
Better options:  Palm Springs area with access to Joshua Tree National Park and there are quite a few options for desert hikes in a variety of nature preserves or up in the mountains west of the valley.  
The Central Coast;  while at Cambria, spend a day at Montana de Oro State Park and do the hike south of the park along the coast.  You need to sign a release with the power company to access their property but it's a spectacular stretch of coast.  The State park also has a lot of trails so you could spend a good 2 days in there.  
From Cambria, head north to Monterey area.  Between Big Sur, Point Lobos, Pinnacles National Monument inland and quite  few parks just inland from Carmel and Monterey, there are lots of hiking options.  In addition, the coast trail has some beautiful stretches all along Monterey Bay and north through a variety of state parks.  I also highly recommend Elkhorn Slough Estuarine Reserve which has a good 5 mile option.  

Sue


----------



## Jwerking (May 13, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> I also like to hike and would not recommend Tehachapi as an option.  I've looked at it and driven through there in January and have removed it from the list; it's pretty barren and pretty much clear to hell and gone from anything of interest.  As far as access to Sequoia and Kings Canyon; nope.  Given the drought in CA, you might get in there in Feb if there is a low snow year, but it's not something you can count on.  In addition, it's a really long drive to get into the good hiking options.
> Better options:  Palm Springs area with access to Joshua Tree National Park and there are quite a few options for desert hikes in a variety of nature preserves or up in the mountains west of the valley.
> The Central Coast;  while at Cambria, spend a day at Montana de Oro State Park and do the hike south of the park along the coast.  You need to sign a release with the power company to access their property but it's a spectacular stretch of coast.  The State park also has a lot of trails so you could spend a good 2 days in there.
> From Cambria, head north to Monterey area.  Between Big Sur, Point Lobos, Pinnacles National Monument inland and quite  few parks just inland from Carmel and Monterey, there are lots of hiking options.  In addition, the coast trail has some beautiful stretches all along Monterey Bay and north through a variety of state parks.  I also highly recommend Elkhorn Slough Estuarine Reserve which has a good 5 mile option.
> ...



Wow, Sue, thank you ever so much for the great info.  I checked weather reports for both Tehachapi and Cambria area.  See it is 50s and 60s, respectively - with rainy season in Cambria area -hey, no big deal - as it was like 3 inches of rain for the month.

We did go to Palm Springs for a few days in March enroute back to East from our 2 month Hawaii trip this winter (retirement is awesome!) when we got stuck at LAX for a few days after cancellation of our flight due to snow.  Why stay at AP hotel when we could do something fun?  We loved Joshua Tree NP - very awesome, but it was very warm in PS itself during the day - making hiking somewhat uncomfortable during the day in the sun.  I didn't love the area since we are not golfers, but there are a lot of hiking trails in the surrounding hills that may be of interest.  And would love to return to Joshua and do some longer hikes. 

Would you suggest a week in the Monterey area - sounds like plenty of nice hiking to keep us entertained?  I have been meaning to return to the area since our last visit to the area about 20 yrs ago when we stayed at Pine Lodge (?? ).  Guess I can try for an exchange here or to another one of the timeshares in Pacific Grove/Monterey area.  Even though it is only about 7 months away, we may luck out.

BTW, we stayed at the Raintree Birch Bay during the last week in Sept 2013 - bummer, it rained almost the entire week and we were not able to get out and hike very much.  Mt Baker had already closed for the season on Sept 30- bummer!  Spent the prior week on VAncouver Island - rained about 1/3 of the week so got to go out and do some awesome hiking.  Would love to return to both places during the drier summer season.  

Thanks again, 

Joyce


----------



## sue1947 (May 13, 2014)

Jwerking said:


> Wow, Sue, thank you ever so much for the great info.  I checked weather reports for both Tehachapi and Cambria area.  See it is 50s and 60s, respectively - with rainy season in Cambria area -hey, no big deal - as it was like 3 inches of rain for the month.
> 
> We did go to Palm Springs for a few days in March enroute back to East from our 2 month Hawaii trip this winter (retirement is awesome!) when we got stuck at LAX for a few days after cancellation of our flight due to snow.  Why stay at AP hotel when we could do something fun?  We loved Joshua Tree NP - very awesome, but it was very warm in PS itself during the day - making hiking somewhat uncomfortable during the day in the sun.  I didn't love the area since we are not golfers, but there are a lot of hiking trails in the surrounding hills that may be of interest.  And would love to return to Joshua and do some longer hikes.
> 
> ...



Monterey is great for hiking.  I've been there in Jan the past 3 years for a week's hiking trip with friends.  The weather was mostly sunny with highs in the 60's to 70's so perfect as far as I'm concerned.  Maybe rain once but no big deal.  However, next year is forecast to be a El Nino year which usually means CA gets more rain so it depends on how that plays out.  Pinnacles is drier so we went there on the days it was supposed to rain and had sunshine.

The first year, we were focused on the beach and Pinnacles and then is subsequent years, we discovered a variety of regional/county and state parks that also have good trails.  The locals are very active so it's a great spot for outdoor activities.  

I was also up on Vanc Island last Sept and got nailed by the heavy rain.  It was ok for us in Tofino but Campbell River was another story.  Add to that an early snow and we were shut out of what is usually the best hiking weather of the year.  

Sue


----------



## herillc (May 13, 2014)

I would add palm desert.


----------



## Jwerking (May 14, 2014)

*How to split up days between Cambria and Monterey area?*



sue1947 said:


> Monterey is great for hiking.  I've been there in Jan the past 3 years for a week's hiking trip with friends.  The weather was mostly sunny with highs in the 60's to 70's so perfect as far as I'm concerned.  Maybe rain once but no big deal.  However, next year is forecast to be a El Nino year which usually means CA gets more rain so it depends on how that plays out.  Pinnacles is drier so we went there on the days it was supposed to rain and had sunshine.
> 
> The first year, we were focused on the beach and Pinnacles and then is subsequent years, we discovered a variety of regional/county and state parks that also have good trails.  The locals are very active so it's a great spot for outdoor activities.
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Sue, for the additional info.  BTW - we loved the Tofino area during our day trip to the NP on the west coast of Vanc island - loved that coastal trail - it was the best.  Guess it reminds me a lot of the Big Sur area!

So what do you think about how much time we need to enjoy the Cambria and Monterey areas?  I have found "reasonable" accomodations in both locations that would meet our needs.  So do you think a week in each location would be good or do we not need this much time?

Is Monterey a good location to stay to access all the various State parks in the area for good hiking within a reasonable driving time?  Would be great to stay in the Big Sur area for a few days - but very pricey!  

How about in the south - would Morro Bay area be a better location than Cambria?  Looks like most of the state parts are further south except Hearst Castle.  

We visited the Castle when we were out there last about 20 yrs ago and it was so foggy that day - we could not see anything.  So bad that we could not see the house from the pool area.  As I recall, it was very pricey and we didn't see much of anything due to the fog.   Also, I recall you had to stay on the carpet runners in the house and they watched you like hawks to make sure you did not breathe too hard - LOL!

Joyce


----------



## sue1947 (May 14, 2014)

Jwerking said:


> Thanks again, Sue, for the additional info.  BTW - we loved the Tofino area during our day trip to the NP on the west coast of Vanc island - loved that coastal trail - it was the best.  Guess it reminds me a lot of the Big Sur area!
> 
> So what do you think about how much time we need to enjoy the Cambria and Monterey areas?  I have found "reasonable" accomodations in both locations that would meet our needs.  So do you think a week in each location would be good or do we not need this much time?
> 
> ...



Cambria is a more central location than Morro Bay and things seem to be cheaper as you head north.  Monterey is good though I liked staying in Marina (at the Worldmark there) and not having to deal with traffic issues (not a big issue).  I'd say a week in Monterey and maybe 4 days or so in Cambria (though I like the area enough to spend a week).  

I'll send you an email with some suggestions.
Sue


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 15, 2014)

*One Man's Opinion*

First, I'll present my credentials: I'm a 4th generation Californian and have traveled extensively throughout our beautiful state. Here are my Top 10:

1) Yosemite. It's totally unique, and it's the most beautiful of all the beautiful National Parks. Even the names evoke a sense of wonder: Bridalveil Falls, El Capitan, Half Dome, Cathedral Spires, Mirror Lake, Cloud's Rest, Glacier Point, the Royal Arches. It's famous, of course, for the amazing granite cliffs that form the perimeter of the Yosemite Valley, and the host of waterfalls that spill into its center. But one thing a lot of folks don't know is that Yosemite also is the home of three groves of some of the biggest trees in the world, the largest of which is Mariposa Grove.

2) San Francisco. Sorry, Southern Californians. L.A. may be the home of Hollywood and the Walk of Fame, but it doesn't hold a candle to the City By The Bay. San Francisco is quirky, weird, quixotic. But it's also arresting in its beauty, a photographer's paradise, with the most famous and beautiful bridge in America, the wonderful variety of neighborhoods to visit, from North Beach to Nob Hill to Pacific Heights to Presidio. Perhaps the best part about it is that it's geographically confined, so it's pretty easy to get around and it's relatively compact. The Cable Cars are for the tourists, but so what--it's a ton of fun to ride the Cable Car from Union square to Ghirardelli Square on the Powell and Hyde line.

3) The Monterey Peninsula. Whether you're visiting Monterey (which was California's first capital city before it was moved to Sacramento), Pacific Grove, or the quaint and lovely Carmel-By-The-Sea, the Monterey Peninsula is breathtaking. Most people know about the fantastic Monterey Aquarium and Cannery Row, but few know about a place called Carmel Highlands. It's easy to miss, off Hiway 1 just south of the exit for Carmel, but if you make the exit, you'll be rewarded with some of the most sublime views of the rocky coast of the Pacific you're likely to see anywhere along the Pacific Coast.

4) Napa and Sonoma Valleys. When people think of Wine Country, they usually think of Napa Valley, with good reason. It's beautiful. But it has also become a virtual parking lot along State Route 29, especially in the summer months. Better to take the Silverado Trail. And don't forget the often overlooked Sonoma Valley, which is just as lovely and has many fantastic wineries with tasting fees that are decidedly less expensive than Napa. By the way, the food in this region is also superb. I could list a whole host of great restaurants, so PM me if you're interested.

5) Lake Tahoe. It's one of the clearest bodies of water in North America. You can stay at the more commercial South Shore or the more pastoral North Shore, but either way, it's beautiful and relaxing. And it has many great ski resorts for all you skiing enthusiasts.

6) San Diego. Okay, I have to concede that Southern California is beautiful too  I really love San Diego--the Gaslamp District, Coronado, La Jolla, Old town. It's got the best climate in the USA, and even though it's the second largest city in the state, it manages not to feel like a big city, which is great. Balboa Park and the San Diego Zoo are fantastic and should not be missed.

7) Highway 395 from just north of the Mojave Desert to Reno. A lot of Californians don't even know about this route, but it's one of the most beautiful drives you'll ever experience, with some of the most spectacular mountain views in the world. You'll drive through the lovely Owens Valley (made famous in part by the movie "Chinatown") and past the tallest peak in the Lower 48, Mt. Whitney. From there, you drive past the eastern slope of the mighty Sierra Nevada Range, which looms up from the valley floor. Seeing it up close, it's amazing that the pioneers of the 19th Century even attempted to cross those mountains. A key tip for this drive: do it in the spring months of April and early May, especially after California has had a wet winter. The wildflowers are unforgettable.

8) The Pacific Coast Highway, aka the PCH, aka Hiway 1. It's one of the most famous stretches of highway in the world, and the 123 miles from Monterey in the north to Morro Bay is an unforgettable experience (as long as it's not socked in with fog). Along the way, you'll see the aforementioned Monterey and Carmel, but you'll also see Big Sur, the famous Bixby Bridge, San Simeon (home of the Hearst Castle), the lovely seaside town of Cambria, and Morro Bay and its Morro Rock. 

9) Disneyland. It was the first theme park, and though not as enormous or diverse as Florida's Disney World, it's still the first, the original. By the time it was completed, Walt had mortgaged everything to build it--unsure if it would work. And even though he had enjoyed phenomenal success as a filmmaker, it was only through the gate receipts at Disneyland that Disney finally achieved real financial success. Even now--nearly sixty years after it was opened to the public--it's beautifully-maintained and uniquely qualifies as the Happiest Place On Earth.

10) The Mother Lode. This is where modern California really began, in the gold fields of what is now known as the Mother Lode Region. Before the discovery of gold, it's estimated that the entire population of California was less than 1,000, mostly Spanish and Native Americans. By the end of 1850, the population had exploded to more than 100,000. The quaint Gold Rush era towns of Angels Camp, Groveland, Jackson, Sutter Creek, Coloma, Jamestown, Sonora, Placerville, and Plymouth, among others, are great fun to tour. You can still pan for gold from the Stanislaus and Merced Rivers, and there are some fantastic wineries in the Shenandoah Valley near the town of Plymouth.


----------



## x3 skier (May 15, 2014)

Any departure gate at LAX. 

Seriously, Walnut Baron has an excellent list, just about all of which I have experienced when I lived in Palo Alto many years ago.

Cheers


----------



## Blues (May 15, 2014)

Well done, WalnutBaron!  

I agree with each and every one of your choices.  I may quibble a little about the order, but you've succinctly summarized 10 wonderful locations in California; ones that I also thoroughly enjoy.  Kudos!

-Bob


----------



## kwilson (May 15, 2014)

Just one more suggestion. Stop to visit one of the Missions. Maybe get a feel for California history. There were 21 Missions established between 1769 and 1812. www.missionscalifornia.com


----------



## DebDiver (May 15, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions throughout this thread.  We will be taking our second California visit in October, spending 3 days in LA (just because we never have) and then driving to Anaheim because we were able to get an exchange there. Our first visit was to San Francisco, so probably won't be going that far north.  However, it seems there is plenty to see and do anyway.  Specific LA items would be appreciated.


----------



## windyriver (May 15, 2014)

*places to visit in San Francisco*

We live in the Bay Area and have used our timeshare to exchange into SF, loving every minute of the experience as we have the time to explore those off the beaten path places along with the well loved tourist spots already mentioned.
Here's my additions to the SF list; 
-the Cable Car museum, accessed by the Hyde-Powell cable car line. Besides seeing the actual cables that run under the streets of the city and learning how the system works, this museum has terrific SF history, including film footage of Market St before and after the 1906 Earthquake. Until SF actually gets something organized for an official museum of SF history, this is the next best thing to it. It's also free. 
-The Wells Fargo Museum on Montgomery is also free and full of old California/SF history stuff, including a real wagon used back in the day.
-The Presidio and the bay trail from the marina to Chrissie Fields all the way to the end at Fort Point, and under the Golden Gate Bridge. Spectacular. The warming hut has great coffee and snacks and a great gift shop.
-Another favorite stroll; Lands End. The new visitor center above the old site of the Sutro Baths is fantastic. Breakfast or lunch at Louis' Diner, right above the Cliff House. 
-The tower at the DeYoung Museum; you don't have to pay the admission fee into the DeYoung to see this and the view of SF is -spectacular. Great gift shop up there as well.
-While you are in Golden Gate Park, walk through the Aids Memorial Grove. A beautiful, peaceful place. If you love gardens then the Botanical Garden and the Conservatory are must sees as well. If you have time, head out to the Great Highway and have lunch or dinner at the Beach Chalet. The building is historical, the view of the Pacific is beautiful. Good beer, decent food.
-No one mentioned the Ferry Building; a must for Foodies! Walk from there along the Embarcadero and then climb the Filbert Steps up to Coit Tower (it's being renovated but is due to re open any day now) and over the other side to North Beach. Have expresso and tiramisu at Cafe Trieste, or if you are there in the evening and love the blues, stop in at The Saloon and hear some great music!
I could go on with suggestions of small galleries and cultural stuff but that is probably enough for now. If anyone wants more, please feel free to email me. We love San Francisco and always love the opportunity to explore it's fantastic cultural and natural resources.
Cheryl, in Hayward, CA
-


----------

